# polar bear hunting



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i would like to hear any stories on polar bear experiences or hunting stories


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

When I was goose hunting on Hudson Bay I dropped a goose over a sand ridge, when I crested the ridge I saw a bear walking down the beach toward me , he had also seen or smelled the bird.needless to say I backed off, ducked down below the ridge, reloaded with slugs, and beat a hasty retreat back to the blind and my 2 hunting partners. The rest of the morning was call for birds,look for bear.
Later that day I went out in the helicopter and took photos of the bear.he is a old bear in not to good of shape for late September.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

You went hunting in churchill eh lots of birds there. i once had one bear come about 40 feet from me so me and my dad chased it out of the yard with a craker shell then i shot it with a 12 ga. slug then we chased it with with a 4-wheeler into a lake where my dad killed it with a .303 brit. the next day we reported the incedent to natrual reasources.

i just wanted to say that because i know alot of hunter upwards of $100,000 to hunt polar bear and i've killed two and my dad has kill like 4 FOR FREE


----------

